# Boy pigeons looking for wives



## SlinkiFox (May 31, 2012)

I have far too many boy pigeons, would anybody like to swap for hens? Or have spare hens. I'd love Archangels, Frizzle backs, parlour rollers, tumblers or rollers.
Although any ladies won't be turned away. 
I'm in Somerset uk


----------



## SlinkiFox (May 31, 2012)

Kevin III is bronzy on the wings with both green and purple bloom.
Stumpy is a blue bar with one toe.
Sweet Pea is a light blue bar.


----------



## SlinkiFox (May 31, 2012)

*Cupid lives-in*

All my birds seems to have paired up unassisted


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

archeangels what are they for mainly a show pigeon or ??


----------



## SlinkiFox (May 31, 2012)

*Ornamental breeds*

Archangel or gimple. A bronze bird with a head-crest and metallic green wings, (bloom).


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

are they show pigeons???


----------



## SlinkiFox (May 31, 2012)

*Ferals, rescued racer and Modenas*

I've a pair of Modenas, an rescued racer paired with a one legged dove, Charles and Daisy. The rest are just Ferals I've caught in town. I'll see if they want to stay after their moult.


----------

